# Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering 7th ed



## عثمان الراوي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
For the first time​ 

Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering​ 
seventh edition -the latest edition​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1505892...ations_in_Chemical_Engineering_part1.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/1505903...ations_in_Chemical_Engineering_part2.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/1505941...ations_in_Chemical_Engineering_part3.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/1505945...ations_in_Chemical_Engineering_part4.html?s=1​


----------



## اسعد ليبي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## en_shaabi (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## omaroma1 (5 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود *


----------



## desalination (5 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## LIALY (6 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (6 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (8 فبراير 2010)

شكراعلى المجهود


----------



## safa aldin (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اهم اهم (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك.. واعطاك وارضاك


----------



## كيميا + كيميا (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

هل ممكن تجديد الروابط فكلها لا تعمل


----------

